

How can I better motivate people to constribute chat rules in the Chatbot Game? - amichail
http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_rs

======
amichail
I think the main issue is that they may not find the bot particularly
impressive as is and just leave.

They don't consider the potential of wisdom of the crowds in creating a
compelling chatbot.

They may also not consider that contributing chat rules and seeing how well
they do in practice is fun.

As an additional motivation, I will probably add the capability to personalize
the bot's chatting to your site so that embedding it in your site makes more
sense.

